# What Are Webbing Straps For, And Does Anyone Like Them?



## Nick H (May 6, 2006)

Bit puzzled by military webbing straps. I suppose the military like them because they're cheap and they don't rot or cause sparks in helicopters or hurt you when you fall on them...but aren't they a bit dull for civilians? Do they make a good watch look cheap? Does anybody wear them except for people who want that army surplus look? Out of curiosity I bought a webbing strap for my Hydromax recently and it's just...boring. Complete absence of any design. It makes my other straps look fabulous. Perhaps I would love it if was a a nice military grey or green...but I doubt it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Velcro







. Are you a skatepunk







 ?


----------



## Nick H (May 6, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Velcro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I suppose velcro isn't pukka military stuff. Perhaps it's too noisy for special ops! How do military straps fasten?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I think what you need is a NATO strap, as used by the military. Roy wil sell you one 

I think they look fine on any military/tool watch. If any of my watches don't have a bracelet then I will always put them on a NATO. Not keen on leather and can't be doing with rubber/silicone dive straps



























Mike


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

The three advantages of NATOs as far as I can see:

1. The security. If one spring bar goes, you don't lose the watch.

2. The comfort. Especially if you have a small wrist, they are the only strap where you can centre the watch and buckle perfectly on the wrist.

3. The economy. You can pick them up for less than a fiver each, which means you can have lots of colours/styles to match whatever you're wearing and pretty much treat them as disposable.

Although I was a late convert to them, I'm a big fan now.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Gotta echo seamaster73's post.

1. Very comfy.

2. Unlike most leather straps, they don't mind the wet and won't rot when its hot n sweaty.

3. When they get dirty (and smelly) just wash em.

4. Security with the spring bars (I have popped loads in my time, mostly shucking rucksacks on and off) and always been saved by the strap design.

These watches of mine live on NATO's permanantly:

RLT-15










"RAYLEX"










Amphibia










Wouldn't wear them on anything else!


----------

